# Help with Splotches



## kitchwitch (Oct 20, 2015)

I searched for something on this subject, but I'm not really sure how to describe it well. This is a Shea butter base MP soap with herbs and poppy seeds added in. I also added yellow and gold liquid colorant. Once it firmed up, I noticed these dark blobs. My best guess is maybe I added the herbs and poppy seeds while the soap was too hot and some of them exploded/burst? Or maybe a reaction with the alcohol? Sometimes I spray alcohol in the mix to try and reduce bubbles.

This has also happened on another soap. It was a clear base with rosemary and chamomile added in, with yellow liquid colorant. I got dark green splotches. I have made that exact soap before (multiple times) with no splotches. I really have no idea. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Honesty is good, my feelings won't get hurt. Thanks!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 20, 2015)

I only do CP, but I have added poppy seeds, and sometimes I've noticed that some, not all of them, will develop "halos" of a brownish color around them, that look like yours. I don't think there's anything wrong, just something that happens sometimes. I would guess that the same thing happened with the rosemary and chamomile. It shouldn't affect the soap at all, just an aesthetic thing. Hopefully someone who does MP will come along with an answer more specific to MP.


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you, I appreciate the quick reply. I actually kind of like the look, but since it just started happening recently I was concerned I had made an error that I need to not repeat. If it's just something that happens sometimes, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 21, 2015)

My lavender bits like to ooze purple into the soap like that sometimes, they do it less if I dry them really well.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 29, 2015)

Poppy seeds and black sesame seeds will do that over time.


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 30, 2015)

lisamaliga said:


> Poppy seeds and black sesame seeds will do that over time.



Good to know - thank you!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 30, 2015)

If I will send this pic to my daughter and ask her. All she does is m&p and there is not much she has not tried, she will probably know what happened. This does happen in cp with dried herbs and botanicals but m&p is a different animal


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 30, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> If I will send this pic to my daughter and ask her. All she does is m&p and there is not much she has not tried, she will probably know what happened. This does happen in cp with dried herbs and botanicals but m&p is a different animal



I appreciate that very much. My best guess is that the natural ingredients are bleeding color or getting too hot and causing the blobbies. I wouldn't have asked except that I've done MP with poppy seeds before and not one seed did this. That was in an olive oil base, though, so maybe the Shea butter base reacted differently with the seeds? <shrug>


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 30, 2015)

kitchwitch said:


> I appreciate that very much. My best guess is that the natural ingredients are bleeding color or getting too hot and causing the blobbies. I wouldn't have asked except that I've done MP with poppy seeds before and not one seed did this. That was in an olive oil base, though, so maybe the Shea butter base reacted differently with the seeds? <shrug>


She said over time all of hers will do that.  I am thinking the additives may be different in the Shea base versus your OO base. She has noticed some bases discolor more with botanicals than others. So sorry, no definite answer.


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 30, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> She said over time all of hers will do that.  I am thinking the additives may be different in the Shea base versus your OO base. She has noticed some bases discolor more with botanicals than others. So sorry, no definite answer.



Not at all, that was very helpful. Looks like I got lucky with the OO and poppy seeds and now I'm seeing what normally happens. That's really good to know - thank you both!


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 2, 2015)

I like the look of the soap very cool feature.

  Todd


----------

